# Smoked Salmon Steaks & Head, With Wheat-Free Spaghetti & Kale!



## leah elisheva (Oct 11, 2013)

Happy Friday Sweet Fabulous Smoked Cookies! And here's to the weekend!

While a total neophyte to this smoking stuff, and a fan of "minimalistically prepared," super simple, and healthful eating; I still feel it's important to share the "good" in this great world, and in one's day, and so here's my lunch from today; with smoked salmon steaks and head (just 18 minutes, on high, with apple chips) and served over a wheat-free "brown rice & flax spaghetti" with kale, cayenne, and olive oil. WON-DER-FUL!

It not only smelled amazingly, but the meat literally just fell apart, melted on every bite, and the fatty cheeks, skin, and all of it was just like one holiday dinner!

Paired with a Portuguese white wine that's quite full bodied and filled with vanilla notes, this menu was quite decadent and delicious! (Even if I'm so full that I have ordered all not to so much as TOUCH my stomach even - or I may growl - and that order went to dogs included, but here's to something lovely nonetheless, and with great weekend wishes and for all)! Cheers! - Leah













DSCF3105.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 11, 2013


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 11, 2013)

Looks good except I don't like eating food that looks back LOL!! I love cheeks..


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 11, 2013)

Another tasty looking meal! Nice work!


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks so much - Dirtsailor, and Mike!

As for cheeks, I love halibut cheeks lots, although COBIA is my very favorite fish of all, (raw, grilled, smoked, baked, skin, flesh, or anyway really), and so here is to more of that soon!

Meanwhile, Mike Johnson, that's a hell of a fish you've got there in your photo. What is it, weight, and all? So very fun!

Cheers to everyone! - Leah


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 11, 2013)

Leah, if that's what you fix yourself for lunch, I would love to see what you do for dinner.  Looks great.

Tom


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 11, 2013)

Great lunch!!!


----------



## cmayna (Oct 11, 2013)

And we weren't invited?   Tsk Tsk....


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Old Goat, and SmokinHusker, and Mr. T! Good Friday wishes to you all as well! Many thanks on the food pics! This was really delicious!

And yes, my lunch is admittedly my largest feast of the day, and so dinner is small-ish, although probably still large enough to feed a family of "normal eaters." Thank goodness I have a high metabolism, right?

In any event, cheers to great food and to all your smoked delicacies this weekend!!! - Leah


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 13, 2013)

> Meanwhile, Mike Johnson, that's a hell of a fish you've got there in your photo. What is it, weight, and all? So very fun!


   Its a 32 lb.+ King Salmon that I caught 10 min. from home a few years back. Its my biggest to date...


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow Mike, that's beautiful! And it therefore weighed more than all but one of my dogs even! Delicious stuff! And very impressive! Indeed.

Make this new week amazing! Cheers! - Leah


----------

